# Divorce



## memorylanee12ln (Dec 26, 2015)

Is it true that if i and my H of 30 years divorce, according to him, by law i will not be entitled to anything since we did not have a child together? 



Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

memorylanee12ln said:


> Is it true that if i and my H of 30 years divorce, according to him, by law i will not be entitled to anything since we did not have a child together?


It is very unlikely that he is right.

Where do you live? What country/state? The laws differ.

You should be entitled to 50% of all assets and you might get alimony.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Bwahahahahaha

He's delusional.

50% spilt of assets and depending on whether you worked or not and your income difference alimony too


----------



## memorylanee12ln (Dec 26, 2015)

I worked in the States for 28 years. He retired after 24 yrs in the military. We moved here in the Philippines in June 2013 to retire & enjoy life together. He found a 24 year old girl. They had been living together now for over a year. He is 66. I am 62. 

Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


----------



## memorylanee12ln (Dec 26, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> It is very unlikely that he is right.
> 
> Where do you live? What country/state? The laws differ.
> 
> You should be entitled to 50% of all assets and you might get alimony.





memorylanee12ln said:


> I worked in the States for 28 years. He retired after 24 yrs in the military. We moved here in the Philippines in June 2013 to retire & enjoy life together. He found a 24 year old girl. They had been living together now for over a year. He is 66. I am 62.


----------



## memorylanee12ln (Dec 26, 2015)

Marc878 said:


> Bwahahahahaha
> 
> He's delusional.
> 
> 50% spilt of assets and depending on whether you worked or not and your income difference alimony too


We moved here in the Philippines to retire. He is now living with a 24 year old girl. He was cheating on me on the first month we were here. When i kicked him out of the house in Sep 2014, he got an apartment for the two of them to live in.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not even sure that divorce is legal in the Philippines. From what I'm reading only legal separation or annulment are legal.

"Legal separation allows the couple to live apart and separate their assets, but they are not free to marry again. In fact, they face being charged with adultery or concubinage if caught with another partner. "

The fight to make divorce legal in the Philippines - CNN.com

Do you have access to the assets that you and he built over the years? Is there a joint checking account? Or is he controlling everything.

What kind of retirement do you have from your work? Do you have any?

He has a military retirement, right? If you legally split or divorce, you can find a lawyer who knows how about how the military handles retirement.. you should be entitled to 50% of his retirement. IF you have a retirement he would be entitled to 50% of yours.

He has social security, right? You do too. You should be able to get the one that is largest .. from his or yours.

Do you know what all of your assets and income sources are at this point?


----------



## memorylanee12ln (Dec 26, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> It is very unlikely that he is right.
> 
> Where do you live? What country/state? The laws differ.
> 
> You should be entitled to 50% of all assets and you might get alimony.


We live in the Philippines now. We moved here to retire.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is a link that might be helpful.

California, USA Attorney for Philippines Legal Issues


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

move back to the US and file for divorce. Did you put all your money into a Philipino bank?


----------



## memorylanee12ln (Dec 26, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> I'm not even sure that divorce is legal in the Philippines. From what I'm reading only legal separation or annulment are legal.
> 
> "Legal separation allows the couple to live apart and separate their assets, but they are not free to marry again. In fact, they face being charged with adultery or concubinage if caught with another partner. "
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long ago did you move to the Philippines? And how long after that move did you find out about his 24 year old?


----------



## memorylanee12ln (Dec 26, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> I'm not even sure that divorce is legal in the Philippines. From what I'm reading only legal separation or annulment are legal.
> 
> "Legal separation allows the couple to live apart and separate their assets, but they are not free to marry again. In fact, they face being charged with adultery or concubinage if caught with another partner. "
> 
> ...


The only asset we have is the townhouse we bought when we moved here. He controls the money. He presently pays for everything in my house and the mortgage also. I do not have money to spend to retain a lawyer here.


----------



## memorylanee12ln (Dec 26, 2015)

move back to the US and file for divorce. Did you put all your money into a Philipino bank?
Both our retirement & SSS goes to US bank accounts, separately.
memorylanee12ln;I worked in the States for 28 years. He retired after 24 yrs in the military. We moved here in the Philippines in June 2013 to retire & enjoy life together. He found a 24 year old girl. They had been living together now for over a year. He is 66. I am 62.









EleGirl said:


> Here is a link that might be helpful.
> 
> California, USA Attorney for Philippines Legal Issues


----------



## memorylanee12ln (Dec 26, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> How long ago did you move to the Philippines? And how long after that move did you find out about his 24 year old?


We moved here in June 2013. He cheated on me on the first month we were here. I found proof in Sep 2014. I kicked him out. He got an apartment. And they live together. They are still together.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

memorylanee12ln said:


> Is it true that if i and my H of 30 years divorce, according to him, by law i will not be entitled to anything since we did not have a child together?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


He can think it but that would be rare indeed. Marital assets including education and earning potential matter. If his earning potential has increased during mariage then he has a surprise once you're in front of a judge.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

memorylanee12ln said:


> Both our retirement & SSS goes to US bank accounts, separately.
> 
> memorylanee12ln;I worked in the States for 28 years. He retired after 24 yrs in the military. We moved here in the Philippines in June 2013 to retire & enjoy life together. He found a 24 year old girl. They had been living together now for over a year. He is 66. I am 62.


Both of your retirements & SS go to separate US bank accounts? Why don't you have access to the account your money goes to?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

memorylanee12ln said:


> We moved here in June 2013. He cheated on me on the first month we were here. I found proof in Sep 2014. I kicked him out. He got an apartment. And they live together. They are still together.


I figured that he started an affair as soon as you both got there.


----------



## memorylanee12ln (Dec 26, 2015)

Thundarr said:


> He can think it but that would be rare indeed. Marital assets including education and earning potential matter. If his earning potential has increased during mariage then he has a surprise once you're in front of a judge.


He is 66. I am 62. We sold everything we had in the States and moved here. Our plan was to live off of our retirement and SSS. Of course his income is way a lot more than mine. Financially, he is still helping me with my expenses to run the house. But i fear the day when he just would tell me he is not gonna pay for anything anymore.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

memorylanee12ln said:


> He is 66. I am 62. We sold everything we had in the States and moved here. Our plan was to live off of our retirement and SSS. Of course his income is way a lot more than mine. Financially, he is still helping me with my expenses to run the house. But i fear the day when he just would tell me he is not gonna pay for anything anymore.


But you guys have been married for 30 years and your lives have been linked since he was 36 and you were 32 until now. You can just about take all of his assets and all of yours including 401ks and RothIRAs and just split them slap down the middle. I'm not sure why he thinks after this many years that thing will be separate. That doesn't make sense. I think he's just saying crap to you.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If your state of domicile was California prior to departing for retirement in the Phillipines, then you need to buy you a airline ticket back there to reclaim residency and file a petition for divorce!

You are U. S. citizens and as such are entitled to a stateside divorce and division of marital assets! The Phillippines will gladly comply because there is language in their diplomatic treaty with the U. S. governing that subject matter!

At this juncture, get some recommendations on good law firms and give them a call! They can start working for you before you ever board the plane!

He is trying to fool you into thinking that you are an ignoramus! Far from it! Go place the shoe on the other foot ~ that 24 year old floozie must have drained what little intelligence he had left plum out of him!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you have access to your own retirement and ss money?


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

He is getting conned by this woman, she will try to siphon everything you and your husband have, and leave you both broke.

Your best bet is to beat her to it, move back to the states, file your petition, and if he doesn't show up, your most likely to get 50% of everything by default. I wouldn't let your attny get away with too much, just file everything as if he was in the states, service him by publication in the county he calls home for soc sec purposes.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you return to the USA? It's really your best bet. 

Force the sale of the town house. So split that with him.

Then your attorney can contact the military retirement folks to get you your half.

Your attorney can get your half of any cash in bank accounts.


----------

